# Tips from the top floor



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

I had a genius idea today. Why not mask a spray shield with masking paper and tape. I got tired of washing it off so I just masked it with multiple layers of paper. Side note try leaving a folded piece of tape after each layer so you can grab it with your gloves on.:wallbash:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Yup ....your a genius


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Yup ....your a genius


Oh Boy, Let the games begin,,,, this is gonna be fun.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

timhag said:


> Oh Boy, Let the games begin,,,, this is gonna be fun.


This has Guru part 2 written all over it.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> This has Guru part 2 written all over it.


Don't count me out, i'm in :thumbsup:


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> This has Guru part 2 written all over it.


YOU RANG?

I just invented a device that allows you to carry 6 beers at one time ...

GENIUS!

Honestly, kid, I am a huge fan of people who are inivative! KUDOS! 

GURU


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

paint_booger said:


> YOU RANG?
> 
> I just invented a device that allows you to carry 6 beers at one time ...
> 
> ...


I'LL TAKE TWO!


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm still working on a device that alows you to carry 12 beers at one time ... stay tuned!

GURU


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

I make my own sheilds out of cardboard, and put yellow tape over the spray edge. When it's "gummed-up" I tape it again ... with yellow tape. Smash it down to make it smooth, and use a make shift handle (scrap base board). 

Drying over night helps ... so I make up a few at a time. 

I love your idea, so I'll "product test it" on a Chicago Union job. 

Thanks for the idea! 

GURU


----------

